# i am gonna make a reef tank!!! *



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

* over, like, 6 years or something.

So, i am gonna make a list of the things
that i wanna put in it when i get the money,
But i have to make sure 
that i can keep the fish i want together.
And the coral.
so...
here is a link to the list so far!
(i'll probably add more later)
http://www.coralreeffarm.com/cart.php
(Please know that i don't know anything about these fish and corals, 
except that clown fish and sea anemenies live together
and that lion fish are poisiounus!
Thanks y'all!​


----------



## NoahG (Oct 24, 2011)

Your link doesn't work (I don't think you can link to a cart and have the items show for another person/on another computer). Perhaps type out what you have and/or include links to individual things?

Just with the information provided: lionfish will eat anything they can fit in their mouths and are semi-aggressive to aggressive fish. Also, several species get to be a decent size. There's really few things, from what I've seen, that they can be tankmates with. Also, be sure you're well prepared before getting a lionfish. They have spines with _are_ poisonous, and being stung by one is _excruciatingly_ painful. My mother has a story of a patient who came into the ER after being stung by his lionfish: he was in excruciating pain even with the pain meds they were giving -- basically, they could do hardly _anything_ for his pain.

Just be aware of what it takes to keep a lionfish is what I'm saying.

Honestly, just really be sure you research what you're considering. I've been looking into reef/saltwater tanks as well (considering it eventually for my 30-gallon cube) and marine fish are very different from freshwater -- there's a lot of territorial and semi-aggressive to aggressive fish. Similarly, not all marine fish are reef tank safe. It can be a fine balance, it seems, to find a mix that works.

This is, of course, from the research I've done personally. Perhaps someone with hands-on experience can be of more help though. But really we need a list of what you're considering.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You might want to try to posting in this forum. Saltwater Fish It's the saltwater section of the parent site of BettaFish.com. You're already registered there, just log in. There are veteran saltwater keepers there. They can help you better than most of us here.http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish/


----------



## irbyma7297 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here my dad's 40 gals, now it is a 75  :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdbBjWFwE80

it dosen't look like that no more but i hope it could give you some idea's


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I want a reef tank too, one day.  A 30 gallon with a mated clownfish pair and a purplefirefish. That's my dream.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I've heard anemones are somewhat hard to maintain- they are an animal and you'll probably have to feed them, unless you have a large tank that will feed them. Research them really well


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

I know NOTHING about reef fish, but I hope it works out for you! And heed the warning of the lionfish-- my uncle was stung by one on his face (he fell face-forward into his tank when his dog --yes, his DOG-- jumped on him, pushing him forward as he was cleaning the tank. Nonetheless, it was PAINFUL.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

The link isn't working for me, but I hope you know what your getting into. Reef Tanks need HIGH lighting, a Metal Halide fixture. Which usually cost $150+, not counting the bulb, which is like $50-60. Also, some fish will kill other fish and eat corals. Lionfish included, none in a reef tank. As previously stated, saltwater fish are much different than freshwater, saltwater stocking relies less on bioload and more on size and aggression. You'll also need a protein slimmer($120+) and live rock( at least 1 pound per gallon, usually 10-12 dollars a pound) and you'll need power heads for the live rock.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I think one of the best ways to go about getting a reef tank is to buy one that someone is getting rid of on your local classifieds. It's still expensive, but cheaper than doing it from scratch, plus everything is established and you know it all works. You can just change the stocking to suit your wants and their needs over time.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There are plenty of knowledgeable people at TFK who can tell you everything you want to know about saltwater tanks.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I would live a salt water tank. My dad use to want one because the colors on them are much different then freshwater. For me the price is way to high. I agree with Bomb. look on Craigslist for someone selling a reef, much cheaper over all.


----------

